# Fall Muskie habits



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking for general advice on targeting Muskie in the fall(got into them Pre and post spawn, stopped in summer, I'm jonesin for my esox fix..) now that water temps have begun going down..

What water temp is ideal in fall?

I fish alum creek being out of Columbus not a lot of weeds..like the lakes up north 

What structure should I target..depth...etc 

What's a fall favorite. Been sticking with a buck tail to find them - is it time to burn or slow down...

Any advice I'm always willing to learn more about the ugly pike!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Generally speaking, the fish are going to begin to move shallower in the fall as the water temps cool. There is no ideal temperature, the fish will continue to eat throughout the fall regardless of temps (I have caught fish in 40 degree water). The fish will be relating to the large schools of shad that roam Alum, so if you find bait, I would recommend sticking around it and throwing some larger lures. Rubber works great in the fall (medussas, bulldawgs) along with the standard jerkbaits like big suicks, bobbie baits, etc. I would steer clear of the bucktails unless you're slow rolling them. I hope this helps.


----------

